# Deleted the app



## SpinalCabbage

Well, I have finally done it. With no chance of Uber ever completing my background check, I have signed out and deleted the app.

2014-2021 RIP


----------



## BestInDaWest

It will clear tomorrow lol


----------



## SpinalCabbage

BestInDaWest said:


> It will clear tomorrow lol


I had half expected it to happen immediately.


----------



## AvisDeene

Did they have an issue with your drivers license or something? I faced an issue where they couldn’t complete my background check due to renewing my drivers license. They wanted a picture of my old license, which I destroyed. They then asked for my driving record, which I uploaded multiple times.

The app kept rejecting it and I got hung up on by Support when trying to figure out what was wrong. Finally, after dealing with an army of Rohits, one was able to explain that I needed to get a driving record with my personal history included, showing the date of when I got my first driving license.

Went to the DMV and found out I had to contact my states Department of Revenue in order to get what I needed.They were convenient enough to do it over email and I was able to get my background check completed the next day.


----------



## Ihateu

AvisDeene said:


> Did they have an issue with your drivers license or something? I faced an issue where they couldn’t complete my background check due to renewing my drivers license. They wanted a picture of my old license, which I destroyed. They then asked for my driving record, which I uploaded multiple times.
> 
> The app kept rejecting it and I got hung up on by Support when trying to figure out what was wrong. Finally, after dealing with an army of Rohits, one was able to explain that I needed to get a driving record with my personal history included, showing the date of when I got my first driving license.
> 
> Went to the DMV and found out I had to contact my states Department of Revenue in order to get what I needed.They were convenient enough to do it over email and I was able to get my background check completed the next day.


did checkr finish your background check while uner kept saying all this BS with your license.

my BG check is complete with checkr, but Uber keeps saying I need to validate my license. it is mind numbing..

yet my MVR was cleared with Uber.


----------



## AvisDeene

Ihateu said:


> did checkr finish your background check while uner kept saying all this BS with your license.
> 
> my BG check is complete with checkr, but Uber keeps saying I need to validate my license. it is mind numbing..
> 
> yet my MVR was cleared with Uber.


No, the background check kept failing until I uploaded the driving record with personal information showing when I started driving legally. It took talking with 5 different Rohits to figure it out. I recommend you call and harass them and also message them through the app. I think I also messaged them from the website.


----------



## Ihateu

AvisDeene said:


> No, the background check kept failing until I uploaded the driving record with personal information showing when I started driving legally. It took talking with 5 different Rohits to figure it out. I recommend you call and harass them and also message them through the app. I think I also messaged them from the website.


copy that


----------



## Benjamin M

SpinalCabbage said:


> Well, I have finally done it. With no chance of Uber ever completing my background check, I have signed out and deleted the app.
> 
> 2014-2021 RIP


So, um, how long did you wait? This was five days ago, did it clear?


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Benjamin M said:


> So, um, how long did you wait? This was five days ago, did it clear?


Waited 3 months. Checkr says Uber hasn't requested a background check in at least 6 months. Nothing has happened since I deleted the app. I've mentally moved on. I had already not driven for quite some time, so mentally moving on wasn't all that difficult. Deleting the app was basically just the final step in the mental process of quitting.


----------



## Ihateu

SpinalCabbage said:


> Waited 3 months. Checkr says Uber hasn't requested a background check in at least 6 months. Nothing has happened since I deleted the app. I've mentally moved on. I had already not driven for quite some time, so mentally moving on wasn't all that difficult. Deleting the app was basically just the final step in the mental process of quitting.


I'm at that point as well. Easier to find another path than to deal with Uber and their shenanigans.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

SpinalCabbage said:


> Well, I have finally done it. With no chance of Uber ever completing my background check, I have signed out and deleted the app.
> 
> 2014-2021 RIP


Uber has now locked me out of my account. They are treating me like I am onboarding. They say they'll run my background check when they receive my documents. Which documents they are waiting on is a mystery to me as they have all my current documents. They also sent me an email telling me I will lose my LAX privileges on June 7th. They haven't said why. They just sent me my new LAX placard a few weeks back.

If a greenlight hub ever reopens in my area I will go run this all past them.


----------



## Amos69

SpinalCabbage said:


> Well, I have finally done it. With no chance of Uber ever completing my background check, I have signed out and deleted the app.
> 
> 2014-2021 RIP


_Congratulations!!!!_


----------



## Amos69




----------



## Daisey77

AvisDeene said:


> They wanted a picture of my old license


You should have told them it's illegal to have two drivers license in your possession. They should know better than to asked people for that!


SpinalCabbage said:


> Uber has now locked me out of my account. They are treating me like I am onboarding. They say they'll run my background check when they receive my documents. Which documents they are waiting on is a mystery to me as they have all my current documents. They also sent me an email telling me I will lose my LAX privileges on June 7th. They haven't said why. They just sent me my new LAX placard a few weeks back.
> 
> If a greenlight hub ever reopens in my area I will go run this all past them.


They do that to everyone when they run your background. It sounds like they actually initiated the background this time. We all got kicked back to the onboarding process like we were a new driver when they ran our backgrounds here in Colorado. Everything else has a green check mark next to it? Did you check the Checker portal since you got this email?


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Daisey77 said:


> You should have told them it's illegal to have two drivers license in your possession. They should know better than to asked people for that!
> 
> They do that to everyone when they run your background. It sounds like they actually initiated the background this time. We all got kicked back to the onboarding process like we were a new driver when they ran our backgrounds here in Colorado. Everything else has a green check mark next to it? Did you check the Checker portal since you got this email?


Yeah, all documents show with a green check mark. Checkr says Uber has not requested a background check in the last six months.


----------



## Amos69

As always, the voice of reason.





License formats have to change to meet global recognition standards. In this process our DL numbers changed.

YES! numbers we have identified ourselves by for fifty + years are changing!

As your Gubermint changes process and Guber continues ignorance, miscommunications happen.


Yip, shits getting shittier.


----------



## Daisey77

SpinalCabbage said:


> Yeah, all documents show with a green check mark. Checkr says Uber has not requested a background check in the last six months.


Yes I realize that they said that. I didn't know if you had checked the checkr portal again, after receiving the email. I'm thinking with all of your attempts to reach out to them, someone finally looked at it and actually initiated the background which would initiate that email you received in addition to it causing your driver app to go into the onboarding process. To me it sounds like they did finally initiate the background. Obviously this would be as of today verses three months ago when they said they did but it does sound like it actually got initiated.🤷‍♀️


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

Uber initiated my background check in mid May and it cleared in a week here in Texas. I noticed they were doing it when Grubhub was running one for me, so I went into Documents and noticed ! beside my background check and clicked it and I needed to agree twice to initiate the background check.

It is crazy that they will tell you for a month you license, insurance and so on is needed to be updated but they will not tell you that you need to initiate your background check with them.

As for those starting, well I can not explain why Uber is having a hard time but all I know is Uber is a mess and the phone support is a mess…


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Daisey77 said:


> Yes I realize that they said that. I didn't know if you had checked the checkr portal again, after receiving the email. I'm thinking with all of your attempts to reach out to them, someone finally looked at it and actually initiated the background which would initiate that email you received in addition to it causing your driver app to go into the onboarding process. To me it sounds like they did finally initiate the background. Obviously this would be as of today verses three months ago when they said they did but it does sound like it actually got initiated.🤷‍♀️


Yeah, I rechecked the Checkr portal as soon as I saw I had been locked out of the Uber portal. No background check has been requested by Uber in the last six months. That's all that Checkr will say. I rechecked today. No change.

The email I received simply said my LAX privileges would end on June 7th. Not why they would end or any other details. And like I said, I just received the new LAX placard so it doesn't make a whole lot of sense that I am suddenly losing my LAX privileges. Not that I have any intention to work LAX now or in the future.

You may be right though, the initiating of the on-boarding mode may indicate that someone is doing something which could lead to reactivation of my account. I still have 4 weeks of down time left from my job and I would really like to be out there driving.


----------



## _Tron_




----------



## Amos69




----------



## SpinalCabbage

4 months 18 days later a background check was requested and I have been approved to drive again.


----------



## FLKeys

SpinalCabbage said:


> 4 months 18 days later a background check was requested and I have been approved to drive again.


Get on it, those $2.00 rides are calling your name.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

FLKeys said:


> Get on it, those $2.00 rides are calling your name.


Thanks for the nasty remark, moderator. Surge-only drivers don't accept $2 rides even in the absence of surges. Plus my area minimum is $3.20 (snicker). Actually they're offering me $1825 for 90 rides in 30 days. Or roughly $20 per ride. I was hoping they'd give me the 3 rides for $100 offer again... which is why I wanted to return to evening driving to begin with. I do believe I am going to accept this $1825 quest.


----------



## Daisey77

SpinalCabbage said:


> Thanks for the nasty remark, moderator. Surge-only drivers don't accept $2 rides even in the absence of surges. Plus my area minimum is $3.20 (snicker). Actually they're offering me $1825 for 90 rides in 30 days. Or roughly $20 per ride. I was hoping they'd give me the 3 rides for $100 offer again... which is why I wanted to return to evening driving to begin with. I do believe I am going to accept this $1825 quest.


That's not a guarantee? It's a quest?


----------



## Amos69

SpinalCabbage said:


> Thanks for the nasty remark, moderator. Surge-only drivers don't accept $2 rides even in the absence of surges. Plus my area minimum is $3.20 (snicker). Actually they're offering me $1825 for 90 rides in 30 days. Or roughly $20 per ride. I was hoping they'd give me the 3 rides for $100 offer again... which is why I wanted to return to evening driving to begin with. I do believe I am going to accept this $1825 quest.


I also wonder on the terms of this offer. THAT is alot of bonus money, alot more than I have ever heard offered before. As a guarantee it is good, as It would take me 75 rides to reach that number. A feat I rarely accomplished.


----------



## SpinalCabbage




----------



## Daisey77

SpinalCabbage said:


> View attachment 602941
> View attachment 602942
> View attachment 602943
> 
> View attachment 602938
> View attachment 602939
> View attachment 602940


Yeah that's a guarantee. Not a quest. So basically if you're able to complete 90 rides in the specified time period, and for whatever reason did not earn $1,825, they will supposingly pay the difference. So if you only made $1700, they'll bonus you $125. Anyone who knows these companies can foresee all of the possible problems that one could experience, preventing them from collecting anything.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Daisey77 said:


> Anyone who knows these companies can foresee all of the possible problems that one could experience, preventing them from collecting anything.


I think a precis of that comment is spelled “algorithms”.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Daisey77 said:


> Yeah that's a guarantee. Not a quest. So basically if you're able to complete 90 rides in the specified time period, and for whatever reason did not earn $1,825, they will supposingly pay the difference. So if you only made $1700, they'll bonus you $125. Anyone who knows these companies can foresee all of the possible problems that one could experience, preventing them from collecting anything.


Yeah, I know how it works, moderator.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

SpinalCabbage said:


> Thanks for the nasty remark, moderator. Surge-only drivers don't accept $2 rides even in the absence of surges. Plus my area minimum is $3.20 (snicker). Actually they're offering me $1825 for 90 rides in 30 days. Or roughly $20 per ride. I was hoping they'd give me the 3 rides for $100 offer again... which is why I wanted to return to evening driving to begin with. I do believe I am going to accept this $1825 quest.


I passed on the $1825 and they increased the offer to $1900.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

So I go to do my 3 rides for $125 $120 today after work today and I attempt to go online and the app tells me I need to have my background check done. [email protected]##[email protected]#%!#$!$%@#%!!!!!


----------



## Daisey77

SpinalCabbage said:


> So I go to do my 3 rides for $125 today after work today and I attempt to go online and the app tells me I need to have my background check done. [email protected]##[email protected]#%!#$!$%@#%!!!!!


Ugghhh hopefully the process goes quickly for you. You'll have to keep us posted.


----------



## Amos69

SpinalCabbage said:


> So I go to do my 3 rides for $125 today after work today and I attempt to go online and the app tells me I need to have my background check done. [email protected]##[email protected]#%!#$!$%@#%!!!!!


lols


----------



## Amos69

Daisey77 said:


> Ugghhh hopefully the process goes quickly for you. You'll have to keep us posted.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

SpinalCabbage said:


> So I go to do my 3 rides for $125 $120 today after work today and I attempt to go online and the app tells me I need to have my background check done. [email protected]##[email protected]#%!#$!$%@#%!!!!!


Probably been an “offensive language” complaint, if the last line in your above post is any guide.😀


----------



## SpinalCabbage

SpinalCabbage said:


> So I go to do my 3 rides for $125 $120 today after work today and I attempt to go online and the app tells me I need to have my background check done. [email protected]##[email protected]#%!#$!$%@#%!!!!!


Approved to drive again.


----------



## DebSchmal

Why did you delete the app?


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Well, I did the 3 trips for $120 like I was hoping to do when it was offered to me all those months ago before the 4 month and 18 day background check. And as a response to doing those 3 trips Uber has offered me $120 for 50 trips. Sorry, Uber, but I got A's in arithmetic. You want me to drive you're going to have to pony up a bit more of that $250 million worth of driver incentives you're handing out. Until then I am offline once again. But I'll keep the app installed this time.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

SpinalCabbage said:


> Well, I did the 3 trips for $120 like I was hoping to do when it was offered to me all those months ago before the 4 month and 18 day background check. And as a response to doing those 3 trips Uber has offered me $120 for 50 trips. Sorry, Uber, but I got A's in arithmetic. You want me to drive you're going to have to pony up a bit more of that $250 million worth of driver incentives you're handing out. Until then I am offline once again. But I'll keep the app installed this time.


Now Uber is offering me 3 trips for $100. I'll do the 3 for $100. But I am guessing the next offer they send me is not going to be worth it.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

SpinalCabbage said:


> Well, I have finally done it. With no chance of Uber ever completing my background check, I have signed out and deleted the app.
> 
> 2014-2021 RIP


I'm out again.

So once again I invite Steven Anita Smith to sing us out...


----------



## Invisible

Good you don’t have to rely on Uber and you can finally detox from them.


----------



## Daisey77

SpinalCabbage said:


> I'm out again.
> 
> So once again I invite Steven Anita Smith to sing us out...


what happened?


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Daisey77 said:


> what happened?


Health took a decline. Maybe I'll do delivery or something down the line. But as far as Uber and pax goes, I'm done.


----------



## AvisDeene

SpinalCabbage said:


> Health took a decline. Maybe I'll do delivery or something down the line. But as far as Uber and pax goes, I'm done.


I hope your health improves. We take it for granted until it starts failing us. Mines went downhill when I caught Covid last year. It’s a lot better now and I’m down 45 pounds (a lot more to go) and feeling better. 

I don’t drive for LyUber any more so no long sitting sessions and constant snacking. I do work at Walmart, but they’re paying me $17 an hour to walk and load cars with groceries, which has greatly improved my cardiovascular health. 

I recommend if you need a job to hold you over, check walmart out. And while it’s not the greatest, Amazon Flex is okay and I’ve had delivery drivers tell me they’re doing $800+ a week working for Spark (Walmarts version of Door Dash).


----------



## Invisible

AvisDeene said:


> I hope your health improves. We take it for granted until it starts failing us. Mines went downhill when I caught Covid last year. It’s a lot better now and I’m down 45 pounds (a lot more to go) and feeling better.
> 
> I don’t drive for LyUber any more so no long sitting sessions and constant snacking. I do work at Walmart, but they’re paying me $17 an hour to walk and load cars with groceries, which has greatly improved my cardiovascular health.
> 
> I recommend if you need a job to hold you over, check walmart out. And while it’s not the greatest, Amazon Flex is okay and I’ve had delivery drivers tell me they’re doing $800+ a week working for Spark (Walmarts version of Door Dash).


Glad you’re doing better! And yes sitting all day at work is bad for your health. Your Walmart job doesn’t sound bad, and it helps you get outdoors.

@SpinalCabbage. Sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself and hope it improves.


----------



## AvisDeene

Invisible said:


> Glad you’re doing better! And yes sitting all day at work is bad for your health. Your Walmart job doesn’t sound bad, and it helps you get outdoors.
> 
> @SpinalCabbage. Sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself and hope it improves.


Thanks! It’s not the greatest job, and the pay isn’t fantastic, but it’s a great “hold me over” job until something better comes along. I could always work my way up to something in management but the work culture at walmart is crap and most of the managers are unhappy and end up stepping down due to the stress. 

The worst thing about my job are my young coworkers who feel they’re entitled to a pay check without doing actual work. They’re also rude and yell at our team leads thinking it makes them look good when it makes them look like a turd. It’s just higher ups are afraid to say anything because people will yell DISCRIMINATION! 

I was thinking to drive over the road trucking but this job turned me off of it. I want to make more money and to eventually stop paying rent one day, but I’m not willing to not sleep in my bed and drive 11 hours a day. Did that driving a taxi for 11 years and LyUber for 3 years. I don’t miss it. I’m hopeful something better will come along.


----------



## Invisible

AvisDeene said:


> Thanks! It’s not the greatest job, and the pay isn’t fantastic, but it’s a great “hold me over” job until something better comes along. I could always work my way up to something in management but the work culture at walmart is crap and most of the managers are unhappy and end up stepping down due to the stress.
> 
> The worst thing about my job are my young coworkers who feel they’re entitled to a pay check without doing actual work. They’re also rude and yell at our team leads thinking it makes them look good when it makes them look like a turd. It’s just higher ups are afraid to say anything because people will yell DISCRIMINATION!
> 
> I was thinking to drive over the road trucking but this job turned me off of it. I want to make more money and to eventually stop paying rent one day, but I’m not willing to not sleep in my bed and drive 11 hours a day. Did that driving a taxi for 11 years and LyUber for 3 years. I don’t miss it. I’m hopeful something better will come along.


If it gets you out of the house, keeps you moving and brings you money, then it’s serving it’s purpose until you figure out your next step. Rather than OTR trucking, maybe look at getting your Class B CDL and doing dump, garbage or concrete mixer truck. But then you’d be sitting all day.

If you can handle it physically, check out Utility Locator. Many companies give you a company truck, free training & you work autonomously. I think you have to be able to lift like 70 lbs. Good luck!


----------



## AvisDeene

Invisible said:


> If it gets you out of the house, keeps you moving and brings you money, then it’s serving it’s purpose until you figure out your next step. Rather than OTR trucking, maybe look at getting your Class B CDL and doing dump, garbage or concrete mixer truck. But then you’d be sitting all day.
> 
> If you can handle it physically, check out Utility Locator. Many companies give you a company truck, free training & you work autonomously. I think you have to be able to lift like 70 lbs. Good luck!


Someone else suggested getting a Class B CDL and the jobs you mentioned! While yes, I'll be sitting, I'll be able to get in and out of the truck, sleep in my bed, probably work 8-10 hours a day, shower every day and be able to go to the gym in order to keep my health good. 

I like the idea of a Utility Locator. I'll look into it in a year after I get my health and fitness where I want it to be. Right now is just focusing on weight and when I hit my goal I'm hiring a personal trainer to build up my body and strength. I get anxious when I see those land whales at Walmart riding around in those electric carts with their flubber dragging along nearly on the floor. I never want to get like that. I want to be strong so when I'm older I wouldn't have to rely on someone to help me with the bathroom or showering like it was when I was in the ICU last year. It was so uncomfortable. 

Thanks for the advice💜


----------



## Invisible

AvisDeene said:


> Someone else suggested getting a Class B CDL and the jobs you mentioned! While yes, I'll be sitting, I'll be able to get in and out of the truck, sleep in my bed, probably work 8-10 hours a day, shower every day and be able to go to the gym in order to keep my health good.
> 
> I like the idea of a Utility Locator. I'll look into it in a year after I get my health and fitness where I want it to be. Right now is just focusing on weight and when I hit my goal I'm hiring a personal trainer to build up my body and strength. I get anxious when I see those land whales at Walmart riding around in those electric carts with their flubber dragging along nearly on the floor. I never want to get like that. I want to be strong so when I'm older I wouldn't have to rely on someone to help me with the bathroom or showering like it was when I was in the ICU last year. It was so uncomfortable.
> 
> Thanks for the advice💜


That must’ve been awful & scary being in the ICU. It’s good you’re focusing on your health and trying to get your weight down. I imagine the heavily overweight people probably have a difficult time walking, which is why they use those electric carts.

I know some tractor trailer drivers who never had to do OTR, so don’t dismiss that, if it’s something you’d like. I know a guy who did Concrete Mixer, and he started at 50k, and is way up now, like a decade later. Depending on your age and once you’re healthier, you could be an apprentice for a trade. I know someone who became an Electrician at 42, completely different area than his former career.

You definitely have options. It’s great you’re motivated. So many today don’t seem to be. You’re welcome!


----------



## AvisDeene

Invisible said:


> That must’ve been awful & scary being in the ICU. It’s good you’re focusing on your health and trying to get your weight down. I imagine the heavily overweight people probably have a difficult time walking, which is why they use those electric carts.
> 
> I know some tractor trailer drivers who never had to do OTR, so don’t dismiss that, if it’s something you’d like. I know a guy who did Concrete Mixer, and he started at 50k, and is way up now, like a decade later. Depending on your age and once you’re healthier, you could be an apprentice for a trade. I know someone who became an Electrician at 42, completely different area than his former career.
> 
> You definitely have options. It’s great you’re motivated. So many today don’t seem to be. You’re welcome!


I'll be turning 38 next month. Life has been hard and I went through depression for a long time. The pandemic basically ruined everything I had planned, but the silver lining is it opened my eyes to a lot of things. Catching Covid and having to be in the ICU was the best thing to happen to me. Don't get me wrong, it was scary and not something I want to go through again, but it gave me the realization that we're all going to die, at any time and that I need to stop procrastinating and at least try to be the better person that I want to be. 

I figured that I would try to take one to two years tops and focus on my health. I have always had a problem with procrastinating but working at Walmart has helped with it. A set schedule is really nice to have and makes it easy to plan my days. I just have to get over my social anxiety and not worry about people staring at me when I finally work up the nerve to go to the gym. Yes, I agree that the very overweight have a difficult time walking and are probably in constant pain, but all of us who are overweight can do something about it (unless they genuinely have a medical condition). Most of us are just lazy. I don't want to be that any more.

I have nothing towards retirement and I don't want to be homeless when I get to the age when I can't work anymore. I know, I should have known better and worked harder when I was younger, but it is what it is. It's just nothing seemed to go how I wanted it to. I was manipulated by my mother and taken advantage of by my family. I was just too gullible and let them all use me. I stopped it, but it was a little too late. So now, I have to be motivated and I have to work even harder in order to make sure my life is better. 

I don't really want to drive a tractor trailer, especially with how mentally challenged drivers are in my city and the crappy winters and bad roads we have here. I feel like a Concrete Mixer or a Dump Truck would be easier to maneuver and somewhat less stressful to drive. 

If I had the brain for it, I'd love to go to school and be a Nurse. I got a new appreciation for them after my time in the hospital. unfortunately, my memorization skills are poor (as well as my attention span) and I'd probably kill someone by giving them the wrong dosage of their medication. I'm not ruling out school or a trade, I just need to find something I am interested in.


----------



## Invisible

AvisDeene said:


> I'll be turning 38 next month. Life has been hard and I went through depression for a long time. The pandemic basically ruined everything I had planned, but the silver lining is it opened my eyes to a lot of things. Catching Covid and having to be in the ICU was the best thing to happen to me. Don't get me wrong, it was scary and not something I want to go through again, but it gave me the realization that we're all going to die, at any time and that I need to stop procrastinating and at least try to be the better person that I want to be.
> 
> I figured that I would try to take one to two years tops and focus on my health. I have always had a problem with procrastinating but working at Walmart has helped with it. A set schedule is really nice to have and makes it easy to plan my days. I just have to get over my social anxiety and not worry about people staring at me when I finally work up the nerve to go to the gym. Yes, I agree that the very overweight have a difficult time walking and are probably in constant pain, but all of us who are overweight can do something about it (unless they genuinely have a medical condition). Most of us are just lazy. I don't want to be that any more.
> 
> I have nothing towards retirement and I don't want to be homeless when I get to the age when I can't work anymore. I know, I should have known better and worked harder when I was younger, but it is what it is. It's just nothing seemed to go how I wanted it to. I was manipulated by my mother and taken advantage of by my family. I was just too gullible and let them all use me. I stopped it, but it was a little too late. So now, I have to be motivated and I have to work even harder in order to make sure my life is better.
> 
> I don't really want to drive a tractor trailer, especially with how mentally challenged drivers are in my city and the crappy winters and bad roads we have here. I feel like a Concrete Mixer or a Dump Truck would be easier to maneuver and somewhat less stressful to drive.
> 
> If I had the brain for it, I'd love to go to school and be a Nurse. I got a new appreciation for them after my time in the hospital. unfortunately, my memorization skills are poor (as well as my attention span) and I'd probably kill someone by giving them the wrong dosage of their medication. I'm not ruling out school or a trade, I just need to find something I am interested in.


Glad you survived, and I can see how going through that would change your life perspective and give you greater appreciation for it!

You still have time to reinvent yourself. If your passion is nursing, then go for for it. You’re probably smarter than what you give yourself credit for. That’s a lucrative career now. Nurses in my state start at $65k (midwest), not including OT. Even a PT assistant makes great $, as does Radiology Tech. I had difficulties in Chemistry, otherwise I would’ve done something in the medical field, like Rad Tech. I faint around blood, so nursing just wasn’t something I envisioned for myself.

I was a few years younger than you when my career was decimated from the Great Recession. That’s why I started gig work. I’ve reinvented myself a few times, so don’t lose hope. And yes many families are dysfunctional. It’s good you’re seeing the impact they’ve had on you. Hope your depression is under control. I don’t have depression, but by clearing out toxic people from my life and finding my voice, I’m much happier. So with your motivation and new lease on life, you can completely change your life to how you want.


----------



## 232439

SpinalCabbage said:


> Well, I have finally done it. With no chance of Uber ever completing my background check, I have signed out and deleted the app.
> 
> 2014-2021 RIP


Spinal stick around my man, we can at least hang out in the forum hangouts.


----------



## Amos69

AvisDeene said:


> I'll be turning 38 next month. Life has been hard and I went through depression for a long time. The pandemic basically ruined everything I had planned, but the silver lining is it opened my eyes to a lot of things. Catching Covid and having to be in the ICU was the best thing to happen to me. Don't get me wrong, it was scary and not something I want to go through again, but it gave me the realization that we're all going to die, at any time and that I need to stop procrastinating and at least try to be the better person that I want to be.
> 
> I figured that I would try to take one to two years tops and focus on my health. I have always had a problem with procrastinating but working at Walmart has helped with it. A set schedule is really nice to have and makes it easy to plan my days. I just have to get over my social anxiety and not worry about people staring at me when I finally work up the nerve to go to the gym. Yes, I agree that the very overweight have a difficult time walking and are probably in constant pain, but all of us who are overweight can do something about it (unless they genuinely have a medical condition). Most of us are just lazy. I don't want to be that any more.
> 
> I have nothing towards retirement and I don't want to be homeless when I get to the age when I can't work anymore. I know, I should have known better and worked harder when I was younger, but it is what it is. It's just nothing seemed to go how I wanted it to. I was manipulated by my mother and taken advantage of by my family. I was just too gullible and let them all use me. I stopped it, but it was a little too late. So now, I have to be motivated and I have to work even harder in order to make sure my life is better.
> 
> I don't really want to drive a tractor trailer, especially with how mentally challenged drivers are in my city and the crappy winters and bad roads we have here. I feel like a Concrete Mixer or a Dump Truck would be easier to maneuver and somewhat less stressful to drive.
> 
> If I had the brain for it, I'd love to go to school and be a Nurse. I got a new appreciation for them after my time in the hospital. unfortunately, my memorization skills are poor (as well as my attention span) and I'd probably kill someone by giving them the wrong dosage of their medication. I'm not ruling out school or a trade, I just need to find something I am interested in.


Everything is MONEY! There are people all around you making money and they are not better than you. Go forth and prosper. You can drive big rig and LH is fun for a while. 2 years and then switch to intermodal. Alternately, do anything else that leads to making money. STOP choosing to not make money.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog

Anubis said:


> Spinal stick around my man, we can at least hang out in the forum hangouts.


Beggin' for friends. Well, dogs do beg.


----------



## 232439

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Beggin' for friends. Well, dogs do beg.
> View attachment 676178


Keep up the good harassment work. I gotcha via remote powers bro. Test Ozzy's powers you'll find out.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog

Anubis said:


> Keep up the good harassment work. I gotcha via remote powers bro. Test Ozzy's powers you'll find out.


----------



## thepukeguy

Invisible said:


> If it gets you out of the house, keeps you moving and brings you money, then it’s serving it’s purpose until you figure out your next step. Rather than OTR trucking, maybe look at getting your Class B CDL and doing dump, garbage or concrete mixer truck. But then you’d be sitting all day.
> 
> If you can handle it physically, check out Utility Locator. Many companies give you a company truck, free training & you work autonomously. I think you have to be able to lift like 70 lbs. Good luck!


One of my inlaws has done this for many years. Decent pay, easy job, hope you like bees.


----------



## elelegido

SpinalCabbage said:


> Deleting the app was basically just the final step in the mental process of quitting.


Surely the final step would be telling everyone here to F off. Seems to be something of a protocol.


----------

